
Color Television: NTSC Tutorials - santix
http://ntsc-tv.com/
======
DrScump
(NTSC was the former broadcast standard for analog TV broadcasts used in North
America[0])

Critics used to joke that NTSC really stood for "Never Twice the Same Color".

I love the old-timey look of the site... and the lack of adware.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTSC](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTSC)

~~~
jnaina
And the joke acronym for the other TV standards:

SECAM = "System Entirely Contrary to the American Method" PAL = for "Picture
Always Lousy".

~~~
Torgo
I learned "People Are Lavender"

------
jacksmith21006
Saw this video and loved it showing how different TVs write to the screen.

[https://youtu.be/3BJU2drrtCM](https://youtu.be/3BJU2drrtCM)

~~~
santix
Cool video.

I found another interesting one: _Why is TV 29.97 frames per second?_ [0],
which refers to NTSC's frame rate.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GJUM6pCpew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GJUM6pCpew)

